# Do you like hip-hop and Jazz?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey guys!!! Does anyone here enjoy Jazz music as much as well as hip-hop? Jazz could have some good sounds!!! Anyways, I'm listening to a few tracks from the new Soullive album called break out. Has anyone heard it? I got it from my internship at umvd. They mix jazz music with hip-hop beats. I'd just thought to share with you guys. They have a website if you want to hear a few clips. See ya.

[SPAM removed]


----------



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

That sounds really interesting. Thanks for sharing. 
I really like jazz! I saw the other thread about how everyone hates jazz but I really respect and enjoy it. And I love dancing so I love hip hop. :-D


----------



## Music_Junkie (Sep 1, 2005)

One thing I love about being a musician is I can enjoy listening to and appreciating a wide variety, styles and genres of music. I actually enjoy listening to some metal music, I really enjoy the likes of the Beatles, Yes and Pink Floyd. I also enjoy Herbie Hancock, Oscar Peterson, Joe Satriani, Feist, Coldplay, U2, Vienna Teng......the list goes on forever. I really do enjoy all kinds of music!


----------



## JANK (Dec 20, 2005)

Anything that has a chord progression shorter than four chords that repeats over and over again without variation is in lamen's terms "lame". I'm a jazz musician, although I started with blues and rock, I'm not impressed with most rock and other forms of pop music. Jazz is another story of course. In jazz there is much more subtle interplay between the musicians. That's not to say that grooves suck all together. Grooves can be engaging to listen to if there is some complexity or at least virtuoso soloists.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I think jazz is great! I can't abide hip hop or R&B though - It's the bane of the modern world. It's true that learning an instrument widens your appreciation of other music, but for me R&B will always be the devils music.


----------



## CML (Sep 10, 2006)

I think anything that sounds great is great. 
Genres don't matter to me.
I think it's all about content, substance, and taste.


----------



## SchubertObsessive (Aug 15, 2006)

JANK said:


> Anything that has a chord progression shorter than four chords that repeats over and over again without variation is in lamen's terms "lame". I'm a jazz musician, although I started with blues and rock, I'm not impressed with most rock and other forms of pop music. Jazz is another story of course. In jazz there is much more subtle interplay between the musicians. That's not to say that grooves suck all together. Grooves can be engaging to listen to if there is some complexity or at least virtuoso soloists.


So aesthetic is more important than concept? Yes, most popular music is unengaging in its simplicity and vagueness, because it's pre-occupied with the small and mundane, but complexity and virtuosity for its own sake proves to be as hollow and vague.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

*Hi jank, *I see you are a jazz man, I too was in the jazz scene but a while ago and prefer not to count the years, All my jazz favourites are from the 50s, Do you listen to the MJQ ??, jazz chamber music, really swings


----------



## orquesta tipica (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't really embrace hip hop, because I like jazz. They're practically complete opposites. To like both is like being fond of both country and opera. 

Jazz does not put emphasis on the downbeat, and improvisation is essential to jazz. If you don't have the improvisation, it's not jazz. No way, no how. Glenn Miller is not jazz. Jazz is also good for listening, not just dancing along with. And crowds are not supposed to make much noise during jazz concerts, or people can't hear the music. It's not something where everyone in the audience joins in. 

And also, I associate jazz with cultural renaissance, whereas hip hop is associated with cultural decay. People come dressed in their Sunday best when they attend a jazz concert, but they dress like drug-dealing punk losers when they attend hip hop concerts. I can have intelligent conversations with jazz fans, but I'm always afraid a hip hop fan will want to beat me up to show who rules the neighborhood. Maybe I'm oversimplifying things, but that's the general impression each one gives to me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't really embrace hip hop, because I like jazz. They're practically complete opposites. To like both is like being fond of both country and opera.

Actually, I don't like hip hop/rap and I do like jazz... but I also like both country and opera. I'm speaking of real country... bluegrass and real country artists like the Louvin Brothers, Bill Monroe, the Stanley Brothers, and Johnny Cash and not that pop with a southern accent crap. Nevertheless... I am well aware that it is an entire universe away from Wagner and Puccini. As a visual artist, however, I have always been inspired by the art of folk artists, outsider artists, the art of children, and art from non-Western cultures that would appear almost untutored by Western art standards (but certainly is not... the standards are merely different). This in no way undermines my admiration for Rubens, Michelangelo, or Vermeer. Perhaps Picasso explained it best when he suggested that an artist creates his art in the same way as a Renaissance prince begat his children: as a merger of the aristocratic and the peasant stock.


----------



## jacobedmund (Jun 6, 2007)

*Hip- Hop*

Hi all
I am not a big fan of *Hip-hop* and *Jazz*. However, I like this. I like* Eminem* and *Jay-z *in *Jazz *and *Hip-Hop* music. They both are cool artist.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i like dixieland and hard bop.
don't care much for hiphop other than an occasional dance use. hh is just a branch of disco to me, and disco did it better.

dj


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

caliyute02 said:


> Hey guys!!! Does anyone here enjoy Jazz music as much as well as hip-hop? Jazz could have some good sounds!!! Anyways, I'm listening to a few tracks from the new Soullive album called break out. Has anyone heard it? I got it from my internship at umvd. They mix jazz music with hip-hop beats. I'd just thought to share with you guys. They have a website if you want to hear a few clips. See ya.
> 
> [SPAM removed]


Digable Planets combines Jazz and Hip Hop. I don't think they captured much of the mainstream though


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Why are jazz and hip-hop grouped together?

I despise (c)rap and love jazz.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love jazz. HipHop and rap are not my cup of tea, but I think that may have at least in part something to do with my age. It's probably different when you have grown up with it. As it is 'I don't get it.'


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I like jazz but I only really listen to it through our local jazz radio station (my only jazz CDs are the classics- Kind of Blue, A Love Supreme, etc). I like hip-hop and rap quite a bit, though. Like you, jhar, this might be a product of my age- I grew up with rap, so I listen to it.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope. The closest I have ever come to a liking for jazz is an appreciation of Nina Simone.


----------



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

Hip-Hop is my second favourite style of music after classical. Most of the mainstream stuff is piffle, but I really like the underground/freestyle stuff. I am a freestyle-er myself at my school, and it's a really great way to be creative while still being considered "cool." I always say that I wanted to be a poet, but nobody in this day and age at an American public school will respect a poet, so that's why I do freestyle.

As for mainstream stuff, I kind of look at it like it gives inspiration to freestyle-ers accross the country, so that can't be a bad thing.

I never liked Jazz, but I do like the blues once in a while.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I love jazz-- about equal to classical to me (by the way I do love country and opera too--haha  ). Not so big on instrumental big band '30s/'40's, though even some of that like
Duke Ellington, Benny Goodman, Count Basie, Louis Armstrong & such. I like a lot of avant jazz too which comes close at times to contemporary classical music. I'm not very thrilled with 'acid jazz' or jazz/rock fusion-- though even there I like some of Miles Davis's early '70's stuff, mid '70's Soft Machine and a few others. As for hip-hop/rap-- not my thing though I think like anything it has now wider variety-- but too old to start up with that when there's other genres I'm still interested in much more. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Herzeleide said:


> Why are jazz and hip-hop grouped together?


I think they are only grouped together by the hip hop brigade trying to add a bit of respectability to what can only be described as rubbish


----------



## louella (Dec 9, 2008)

i like both jazz and hip hop. both of them i had to get into though as they weren't my first pick coz i love my soul music. but besides the great jazz players out there, i'm into esperanza spalding at the moment.

And for hip hop, i cant help but be reminded of my recent trip to the philippines where we had a youth from the restoration village rap to us about the political situation and how it affects him. he had a lot of things to say... i can understand though the non-interest people would have with hip hop, but i just find it amazing that they can spit words out so fast AND on time. heres a mates hip hop music http://www.myspace.com/gmcgmc


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Jazz - absolutely! I especially love the early jazz pianists and the vocal jazz of the 30s and 40s. Actually, I enjoy _most_ jazz from that era.

Hip-hop - not so much. There is some rap with intelligent lyrics that I enjoyed in the late 80s/early 90s, such as Arrested Development, De La Soul, NWA, and Public Enemy. But I could never get into either extreme - the fluffy pop stuff like Puff Daddy (or P-Diddy or whatever he's calling himself these days), nor the more extreme gangsta styles, which replaced honest lyrics about poverty, discrimination, and oppression with "bustin' a cap in yo ***."


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Depends on the Jazz, I hate that bravura crap that only shows off how fast they can play with a complete lack of memorable material.

I also hate drum solos (though still more _melodic_ than that mentioned above), they completely ignore the only purpose percussion serves on band or equivalent type ensembles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Yagan Kiely said:


> I also hate drum solos (though still more _melodic_ than that mentioned above), they completely ignore the only purpose percussion serves on band or equivalent type ensembles.


In small combos Drummers should be "seen and not heard" we never let any of our Drummers use any thing except Brushes


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

No...........


----------



## Phil (May 31, 2010)

I recently thought of getting into the blues and jazz but I wouldn't know where to start. I dislike rap/hiphop though. It's too prideful and big-headed of music In my opinion. From what I've heard, It's about being tough and ruling the neighborhood or whatever. Not my kind of thing... That's just me, though.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a casual interest in hip hop and rap in my days as a student. Now I will probably say that hip hop is a pretty good genre, but probably much better without the rapping. I have come to accept that I just don't like the haughty machismo of rap and it often comes across as narcissistic, although I can enjoy it from time to time if there is a lot of skill involved.

It goes without saying that I despise NWA or any kind of gangster rap. Public Enemy and KRS-One are better, but I would consider them more alternative.

As for jazz... it is definitely a growing interest for me and probably respresents America's most important art form. It's political underpinnings and the fact that it represented the voice of a long disenfranchised minority only adds to its appeal. Strangely enough, I started with Coltraine and Coleman... I think their influence on the Velvet Underground appealed to me... and then enjoyed Miles Davis after that. I haven't really explored the music of Charlie Parker, Dizzie Gillepsie or Thelonius Monk just yet though.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Jazz yes-- probably more from the 50s and 60s (Mingus, Monk, Miles Davis, Coltrane, early Ornette Coleman, MJQ), though I do like a good deal of Branford Marsalis.

Hip-hop, no.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

What's wrong with liking both opera and country? I agree with a previous poster...who cares about genres. If it sounds good to the listener, that is what matters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Sonata said:


> What's wrong with liking both opera and country? I agree with a previous poster...who cares about genres. If it sounds good to the listener, that is what matters.


I would suggest that the majority of Opera lovers would not listen to Country and visa verse. for my self I dislike C&W and find it equates to Noddy's book of Songs, I also find that Opera is perhaps the buffoons book of Classical Entertainment IMO of course but I do enjoy it at times, it served its purpose well and retains a sizable following. Oratorio is a much more refined genre, blast I used that word again but there is no other way of explaining it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I recently thought of getting into the blues and jazz but I wouldn't know where to start.

*Jazz:*

Miles Davis- _Kind of Blue, Sketches of Spain, Round About Midnight, Bitches Brew _
Louis Armstrong- _Plays W.C. Handy, Porgy and Bess_
Duke Ellington- _Masterpieces by Ellington, Ellington Uptown, Never No Lament:The Webster/Blanton Band_
Thelonius Monk- _Monk's Dream, Brilliant Corners, Criss-Cross_
John Coletrane- _My Favorite Things, Blue Trane, A Love Supreme_
Charlie Parker- _Best of The Complete Savoy & Dial Studio Recordings_
Bill Evans- _Everybody Digs Bill Evans, Waltz for Debby_
Modern Jazz Quartet- _Django, Fontessa, Dedicated to Connie_
Bennie Goodman- _The Complete Capital Trios, The Complete RCA/Victor Small Group Master Takes_
Cannonball Adderley- _Something Else_
Dizzy Gillespie- _Birk's Works, The Champ, Night in Tunisia_
Count Basie- _The Complete Atomic Basie, Chairman of the Board, Count Basie Swings, Joe Williams Sings_
Lennie Tristano- _Intuition_
Sonny Rollins- _Tenor Madness, Saxophone Colossus _

Just the most basic introduction.

*Blues:*

B.B. King- _Ultimate Collection, Live at the Regal, Live at Cook County Jai_l
Muddy Waters- _Anthology, Muddy Mississippi Waters (live), Hard Again, Folk Singer_
Howlin' Wolf- _Moanin' in the Moonlight & Howlin' Wolf_
Elmore James- _The Sky is Falling, Shake your Moneymaker, Blues after Hours_
Son House- _Original Delta Blues_
John Lee Hooker- _It Serves you Right to Suffer, The Definitive Collection_
T-Bone Walker- _Imperial Recordings_
Junior Wells- _Hoodoo Man Blues_
Sonny Williamson- Real Folk Blues / More Real Folk Blues, His Best (Chess)
Big Mamma Thornton- _Ball and Chain, With the Muddy Waters Blues Band_
Big Maybelle- _Complete Okeh Sessions_
Joe Turner-_ Rockin' Blues; Shout, Rattle and Roll_
Ruth Brown- _Rockin' in Rhythm_
Joe Turner/Pete Johnson- _Tell Me Pretty Baby_
Etta James-_ Her Best_
Laverne Baker- _See See Rider / Blues Ballads_

Again but a slim introduction... and the line between jazz, blues, R&B, and even country and rock is not always clear so you might add Fats Domino, Little Richard, Johnny Cash, etc... to such a list.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

For the blues I also recommend Rory Gallagher and Albert King.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like jazz (it's equal in my book to classical), but I dislike hip hop - what's in it apart from that strong monotonous beat? Even techno is of more interest to me (though still marginal), at least in that they tend to vary the beats. In contrast to the now departed Yagan Kiely, I really like drum solos in jazz - especially those of guys like Kenny "Klook" Clarke...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I recently thought of getting into the blues and jazz but I wouldn't know where to start.
> 
> *Jazz:*
> 
> ...


Jeez how long would a detailed intro be



Andre said:


> I like jazz (it's equal in my book to classical), ...


Its not equal to play


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Jeez how long would a detailed intro be

How long would a basic intro to classical music be?

Andre-I like jazz (it's equal in my book to classical), ...

Its not equal to play 

Is difficulty of performance a measure of artistic merit?


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 9, 2010)

The boundary of my love for music lies exactly there where music stops to be classical  
I've often heard Jazz music (my brother loves it ) but have found it boring at best. I hate Hip-Hop (and Rock, Pop etc. for that matter), have never found any musical, artistal merit in it at all. Most Hip-Hop is made to make money imho... lol


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Most Hip-Hop is made to make money imho... lol

Of course so was most classical. Mozart and Haydn were paid for their efforts (usually) and being properly paid for their music was never seen as proof of having "sold out" or compromised their artistic values.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

John Coltrane > Brahms


----------



## JMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

yea "hip hop/rap" ... is commercial music/ephemera, not art music ...

and maybe i haven't heard the good stuff but most "rap & hip hop" that i've heard is musically bankrupt, and it doesnt take much to do...essentially highly produced nursery ryhmes over a static, repetitive and inflexible beat or rhythmic pattern, with very little if any harmonic interest...i prefer _modern groove_ ... in the best jazz (or the best funk) which grooves (esp. starting in the late 60s, early 70s onward) a billion times harder but with variety & flexibility and with some melodic/harmonic interest (though homophonic, & noodly). at least that, warrents more than a few listens. "hip hop/rap" that i've heard sounds stiff, empty & derivative by comparison ... it may be fun & entertaining for folks that aren't that into music and are more drawn to the 'personality' of the performers (which is often a vain circus act, nothing 'real'), but to those of us that are more concerned with the music... it's extremely boring stuff.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Siegmund said:


> Most Hip-Hop is made to make money imho... lol


The suits in the office smoking the big cigars are in it for that reason, no doubt about it. But most of those who actually create HipHop probably love it as much as classical composers/musicians love creating their music. It's just not logical to assume that millions of people love HipHop but that those who actually make it hate it. That goes for any genre really. If Britney Spears didn't make the records she makes but was just a girl who works in the shop around the corner she would probably be a fan and buy the records of pop/dance acts who do what she is now doing herself.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Jazz - some, Hip-Hop - less


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 9, 2010)

Stlukes i'm not talking about the fact that indeed classical composers were paid as well, but about the reason for which they were making music. If Mozart had made his music to make money he'd have failed miserably - or Wagner and many other great composers for that matter. Most (Most i say, not all!) Classical music composers, as the aforementioned Wagner and Mozart made their music out of love for the art, because they wanted to make masterpieces of art. With a lot of (again, i do not say all) contemperary Non-Classical music it is the other way round: the goal of music became earning money and the artistic was low-importance, if at all important.

Jhar you make an interesting remark there, though I not think that you are entirely right. Firstly, as I already stated above, I believe that the majority of current "composers" of, for example, HipHop, do not have artistic mastery as their first and foremost goal, which in my opinion it most certainly should be. Music has become entertainment rather than art. Yes, not only entertainment, but indeed an industry. People get taught to like, to love HipHop and the likes (non-classical music) and the so called " artists" make big money out of that. Ask a 3 year old to choose between a piece of Classical accesible classical music (Mozart for example) and any HipHop piece and he would most certainly choose Mozart. Ask the same kid a few years later, and due to the Media, that are spreading the Non-Classical "music" virus, and he'll most probably choose the HipHop.


----------



## BeBeautifulInYourViolence (Aug 14, 2010)

Ha ha, these are some of the funniest posts I've ever heard on the internet. I can't wait to check out this site more. I am looking to finally find some classical music that fits my tastes.

In regards to Jazz and Hip Hop. Hip hop came from Jazz. Opposites? Could not be more wrong. Ever heard of scat singing? We all know Ella Fitzgerald and Louie Armstrong. Beat poetry read over Jazz. We've all heard this right? Gil Scott-Heron's "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised" is a pioneering rap masterpiece from the 1971.

A lot of the great Hip Hop groups of the late 80's and early 90's were huge listeners of Jazz and made it clear in their music. Especially the New York artists. Just like with Blues, the New York Hip Hop had very apparent Jazz influences. Groups like De La Soul, A Tribe Called Quest, Gang Starr, Brand Nubian, The Jungle Brothers, and Digable Planets all used Jazz beats or samples in their songs.

They obviously were not writing pure Jazz music, nor was it as complex. But Rock and Roll did the same thing with Rhythm & Blues and Soul music. These were not kids studying music theory and practicing technique for hours each day. It is the sad truth, but art started to die in public schools around then and it was not that accessible for street kids to go learn the classics. It was not practical, therefore, it was not cool (still not). However, they were intelligent kids with great taste in music. Instead they figured out how to rhyme and rap, spending hours each day doing that. It is not playing a traditionally respected instrument in the sense of Western music, but raps, chants, and such forth are equals in artistic merit.

Their extensive use of adding Jazz samples, beats, and rhythms to their music shows how good the marriage of Jazz and Hip Hop can be. Here, Gang Starr talks about the influence of Jazz in Hip Hop and the importance for people to remember its roots and its importance to African-American culture. _



_
You can also go to _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_rap _ to read about popular examples of Hip Hop songs that use well known Jazz tracks.

Hell, even Miles Davis, Herbie Hancock, and Marsalis worked with Hip Hop artists in the 90's.

My personal favorite album of Jazz Rap is A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory. But I honestly am a novice in my knowledge of Hip Hop.

These artists wrote very smart lyrics and flawlessly wove in and out of the songs beat. They were not idiots rapping about money, girls, and drugs. The music is not "empty", "shallow", or just about getting paid.

The problem is where the genre has gone in the public eye. The music industry has ruined all genres of music. So what is seen on the surface of mainstream media is "make it rain" Rap songs, douche bag Rock bands, white guy Blues, smooth Jazz, and Broadway Musicals.

I encourage you all to really understanding non-Classical genres before hopelessly panning them with ignorance. To people that know better, it comes across just as silly as the average idiot saying "Classical music sucks, it's so boring!!" At least plead ignorance.

Art has to change to evolve. It can not just stay with realist paintings and traditional classical music and 60's Jazz sounds. Minimalist art might take less technique than classical art or Jazz, but it does not mean its creation took any less artistic prowess. John Cage and Philip Glass fans can attest to that.


----------



## orquesta tipica (Jan 17, 2007)

The answer would have to be no, because I don't like hip-hop _and_ jazz. If asked do I like hip-hop _or_ jazz, the answer would be yes.

Jazz is to hip-hop what marinara sauce is to ketchup.

As for other music, besides European classical, I love to listen to Indian classical music, tango songs, bossa nova, and various traditional music from around the world.


----------



## Wolfgang (Sep 14, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Is difficulty of performance a measure of artistic merit?


Naturally, so long as difficulty equates with complexity, complexity with nuance, and nuance with profundity.

But to be fair, I don't see why someone would even bring this up with regard to jazz, as the jazz idiom is hardly an easy tongue to learn to communicate with. On the other hand, sitting down at a piano, striking random keys, and saying 'these are my feelings when I walk through the country during spring' is hardly artistic in my view.

Maybe you are different to me. Maybe you are impressed by the 'artistic statement' of someone who refuses to tie their shoelaces.


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

I like some jazz, mostly big band, but also bebop.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

I like some hip hop. Notably Aesop Rock. His raps are pretty impressive rhythmically:










For Jazz I fancy Ornette Coleman, Chick Corea, and Wes Montgomery.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

This is my idea of Hip-Hop music - I really dont have a clue! .










Same goes for Jazz, I've never really listened to any! - Other musical genres Im interested in are Rock, Folk and to a small extent Electronica.
Classical is so all-absorbing that I don't really have a lot of time for other Music - I admire those who are a bit more broad-minded and eclectic than myself! .


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

With very few exceptions I haven't listened to hiphop and liked it since I was 17 or so.. Now I'm not sure what I ever saw (heard?) in it. 

I like Jazz, but the most "nondescript" type often doesn't do much for me.


----------



## franz (Sep 28, 2010)

Likewise for me I like Jazz but am not to fond of the Hip-Hop scene, although coupling the two together does sound intriguing. Miles Davis is the man for me, I've got Kind of Blue in my CD collection and I plan on buying Bitches Brew at some point.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, but generally not if you mix the two genres. I love Avant Garde/Free/Experimental Big Band Jazz such as Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, The Jazz Composer's Orchestra and William Parker (and plenty more of course). I'm not as well traveled in the world of Hip Hop but my favorites include Gravediggaz, Curse ov Dialect, Wu-Tang Clan and MF DOOM.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

"You could find the Abstract listening to hip hop
My pops used to say, it reminded him of be-bop"

Check the bass:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I like....my sons's music*

yt 



 yt

John Nathaniel, a great artist!

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

I love jazz.Rachelle Ferrell is my favorite.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Liquid Soul from Chicago combines jazz, funk, soul, and hip-hop. Check out their albums Here's The Deal, and Make Some Noise.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

Trombone Shorty combines many elements, including hip-hop. I'm a huge jazz fan, will be majoring in jazz performance (guitar) in college.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Conor71 said:


> Classical is so all-absorbing that I don't really have a lot of time for other Music - I admire those who are a bit more broad-minded and eclectic than myself! .


This is what I don't understand about people who own hundreds and hundreds of classical CDs. I own about 90-100 classical CDs, and that's more music than I could ever absorb.

I spent the 80s and 90s listening to a lot of jazz, but I find it easier to absorb than large scale orchestral music. I pretty much explored all the jazz music that interests me, so I'm focusing more on orchestral/chamber music these days.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have never enjoyed jazz. I have not listened to much, but the little I've heard has never appealed to me.

I do like some hip hop, but I hardly ever listen to it. I pretty much listen to just classical.


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont get why the terms Blues and Jazz are often put together. One form is very formulaic and narrow and the other is disparate and technically more demanding to play. Those who put boundaries on jazz are missing the point as it's constantly evolving to a point where many modern jazzers mix electronics, sampling and hip hop beats with real instruments. To say something's not jazz because it might incorporate influences other than bebop, Hard Bop and Cool is total ********. What do people mean when they say they don't like jazz? There are so many subgenres there must be something to like whether it's Dixieland, big band/swing, bebop, hard bop West Coast/Cool, soul jazz, jazz funk, smooth jazz, gypsy jazz/ manouche, Afro-Cuban, Latin jazz, ragtime... As for hip hop it's not all just blinged up dudes bitching about their hos. There's the instrumental style pioneered by DJ Shadow which is 'kin excellent.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barking Spiderz said:


> I dont get why the terms Blues and Jazz are often put together. One form is very formulaic and narrow and the other is disparate and technically more demanding to play.


There is an awful lot of blues in jazz music. As for your other statement, there is plenty of unimaginative, formulaic jazz music as well.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

starthrower said:


> This is what I don't understand about people who own hundreds and hundreds of classical CDs. I own about 90-100 classical CDs, and that's more music than I could ever absorb.
> 
> I spent the 80s and 90s listening to a lot of jazz, but I find it easier to absorb than large scale orchestral music. I pretty much explored all the jazz music that interests me, so I'm focusing more on orchestral/chamber music these days.


There are some serious collectors on TC who own thousands of recordings and enjoy exploring new repertoire  - I own maybe about 600 Classical Discs and about 400 Rock, Folk and Jazz (recently added to my collection) and thats plenty of Music for me as I enjoy repeat listening as much, if not more, than fresh listens.

I'm trying to be a bit more eclectic in my listening schedule these days as its really enjoyable to listen to mix it up a bit too .


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Its amazing how a sym etc can sound so different when played by different orchestras that is why some of us have so many recordings


----------



## FilmMusic (Apr 27, 2011)

JANK said:


> Anything that has a chord progression shorter than four chords that repeats over and over again without variation is in lamen's terms "lame". I'm a jazz musician, although I started with blues and rock, I'm not impressed with most rock and other forms of pop music. Jazz is another story of course. In jazz there is much more subtle interplay between the musicians. That's not to say that grooves suck all together. Grooves can be engaging to listen to if there is some complexity or at least virtuoso soloists.


Famous jazz recordings using only two chords in the progression:
Miles Davis - So What (recorded on the Kind Of Blue album)
John Coltrane - Impressions (on Coltrane Impressions album and others)
These are famous tunes within the jazz repertoire. 
There's a lot of jazz with less than 3 chords
Also the blues is basically only 3 chords
I don't think chord progression has anything to do with a music's complexity or its worth.


----------

